

A map with local ambient sounds - xdmnl
http://aporee.org/maps/

======
koyote
Hah, now I can listen to my impending commute while still at work!

------
aembleton
This is good fun. Where did you get the sound clips from?

~~~
sebkomianos
From the "about" section:

 _Over the years, and thanks to a broad community of artists, phonographers
and individuals working with sound and field recording, radio aporee has
collected and developed both an extensive body of sound as well as colective
tools for artistic practices and research in the field._

------
xkcd-sucks
this could actually be helpful to the blind...

